# Bragging Thread!?



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Today my other half came home from work, and when I excitedly told him all I had accomplished on my day off his response was... less than satisfactory. 
Could we have a place to come and get some appreciation for all our little hedgie parenting accomplishments!?!? 

today was my day off. here is what I did!
1. Cleaned three wheels
2. Emptied, scrubbed, and replaced two litter boxes
3. Scrubbed three hedgie cages
4. Bought 6 yards of fleece on sale
5. Changed fleece for two cages
6. Did two loads of hedgie laundry
7. Made a quarantine cage for the baby arriving this week
8. Bought a bag of blue buffalo to add to the mix, $10 coupon!
9. Sewed two new fleece liners
10. Sewed my first fleece igloo cover
11. Got the new space heater set up
12. Repaired the wheel Milton broke
13. Gave Milton and Penny baths
14. Trimmed Milton's nails...Got ALL. FOUR. FEET. DONE. 


Okay, so this is incredibly braggy and obnoxious... but I was so excited!! And no one else got what a big deal this was for me! :lol: Hopefully you guys understand! 

Anyone else have things they'd like to share?


----------



## veewimmer (Feb 17, 2011)

Whooo! Good job! I'm a sucker for a good coupon especially for blue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Where on Earth did you find a $10 coupon??

Not really a parenting accomplishment, but Pig won a microchip ID in a raffle from his vet's open house a couple weeks ago. Although I don't think it will do much good for a hedgehog so I'm going to tell them to let someone else have the prize.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I had coupons for Tractor Supply Store! They have some awesome deals, and are typically cheaper than pet stores to begin with. Total score!! 

And that's awesome, congrats! And how generous of you and pig. Maybe they could use it towards a dog from a local rescue or something?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. Hopefully they'll give it to a needy pup. But they're really nice so I think they'll be willing to do that.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay, that's great! Love good vets like that


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

So I don't have as much hedgehog-related stuff to brag about, but I did want to brag about this past weekend.

I work Tues-Sat, and some Saturdays I start work around 11, so I can sleep in a bit. On weekdays, I catch Ambrose just as he's going to sleep for the day around 6:30-6:45, give him a footbath, and snuggle him for ~45 minutes before I go to work. On weekends, I've been lazy and often either skip the morning cuddle or do it around 11am. Saturday (starting work late) AND Sunday AND Monday, I got up before 7am to go through my morning routine with Ambrose! 

Plus I was uber busy (Saturday work+party, Sunday visit from another hedgie owner+RPG session, Monday biking+pet store+gym+necessary clothing shopping+dinner with friend) and I still cleaned his wheel every day before it was time for him to get up, and also swapped out old kibble for fresh before his light went off for the night! Usually the light going off is my cue to do it, and sometimes he gets up right after and is all   WHERE MY BOWL?

I did so good!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I hate those little hedgie-eyes of accusation! A few times I've been actively cleaning his wheel when my small friend gets up, and he goes hunting around for it before giving up and just standing there, looking at me like a kicked his best friend. I DIDN'T STEAL YOUR WHEEL, I JUST BORROWED IT!!

(So much koodos to all the accomplishments! I have a hedgehog sleeping with his head resting on my ankle. I have accomplished no astonishing hedgie-tasks, but I'm still very happy.)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Piggy is being SUCH a good boy with his antibiotics!! I was nervous about having to give it to him with a syringe because this is the boy who won't let an extended nail trim session end without one of us bleeding, but he's doing really well and I'm so proud of him!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay, Pig!!!! That must be such a relief. How is he doing? 

Zamxonk- wow, what a lucky hedgie you have! Serious dedication to be up on your morning off- extra impressed since I am NOT a morning person


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I have trouble with the "getting out of bed" and "interacting with other humans" parts of mornings, but I love to be the only one up, with tea and Ambrose.

I think it really has made a difference, the consistency. He barely hisses at me when I pick him up anymore, day or night. I think when I would do it at random times he maybe felt more defensive because he couldn't anticipate what I was doing, but now he knows what his igloo lifting off around 6:30 signifies. It may be a yucky footbath, but it's expected. 

Also, for me, getting his wheel cleaned as soon as I come home from work has been a big piece of tending him well. Once I got settled in, particularly if he was sleeping on me, cleaning his wheel felt like a huge disturbance and annoyance. If I do it while I'm still on my feet, then I can relax, since changing his food at 8pm takes 1 minute, tops, and he usually sleeps on me until he's ready to wake up. Then I just change his food and water while he stretches and sniffs out of the top of the bonding bag, and put him back in his cage all ready to go, pig chores accomplished.

Wheeeeeee.


----------

